# Some Nice Bikes....



## babyjesus (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Been a while, ....I know the FS forum has a lot of necessary rules, which I agree with, so I am instead posting here for a sort of general interest.  I spent all my money on bikes and can no longer put food on the table.  Need too sell something high end ...and quickly, apparently a human without food doesn't last that long.  The thing is ..not many people, including myself, have big wads off cash to put down short notice, so I suppose I'm looking for somebody who does, and who has interest in something you see here.  Sorry, dark photos, and of course not all for sale, I rather like to keep the long tail huffys but the orig cant and moto schwinn can go.   The only way to get anything you want is to take them all for 200(k)  ...I realised that to collect old bikes you have to be alive, so that kind of trumps buying another old bike.  I have many more bikes elsewhere, if you search an orig rms, or actually a resto safety stream mens, an orig '38 TF etc, I have posted many pics on this forum of other bikes not in these photos...  I have some bikes in Toronto which I'd love somebody to buy.  Some in the US (in the middle up north..   MI area)  ....None of therm are perfect,  somebody will always be there to remind you whats wrong with your bike, so lets just say they are all custom hot rods so nothing can be taken for granted.   The canti AC has the rest, it's on nostalgic  just search Evan Penny and you will find a bunch of my bikes.   I've got all the prewar SKs ever made save the ladies 26x but as I said, not everything is in the pics, I'd sell the lot as a group because it's the group that has historical value ....not so much bike by bike.  It's a little grouping of history to be kept together.  Somewhere on here theres a photo of a nos tank but that's reserved.  etc etc etc....

Really just looking to make 15 to 20 k asap - Switzerland is expensive to live, wish I was still in Toronto 

So here are some pics from meine lägerraum - yuk, german is such a dirty sounding language..  I'll go brush my teeth.   Please don't PM me, I cant seem to get a grip on that system here.  marc@balloontirebicycle.mymum or com actually.....   just dodging the spambots by placing my mother in the way.

Ya, so anyways, here's some old bikes:


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 12, 2016)

My wife said I'd have to sell my small collection to afford buying a truck.... I bought a corolla instead. Sucks that money rules life, that is one hell of a collection. Good luck with putting food on the table, I guess there are a few things more important than old bikes...


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 12, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> My wife said I'd have to sell my small collection to afford buying a truck.... I bought a corolla instead. Sucks that money rules life, that is one hell of a collection. Good luck with putting food on the table, I guess there are a few things more important than old bikes...




Yeah, I really hoped it would not come to this and I managed to hold off until recently, but now I have to let go of some serious stuff to keep buying the ones I want most and of course to, at this time, just put food not the table.  My girlfriend being unemployed doesn't help much neither.   I hope I can let go of the schwinns and hold off from there..  But if somebody with serious money wants something else it will have to be that.  

I forgot to mention at the start that I am not looking to squeeze the highest price out of nobody.  Somebody who will look after the historical value depending on the bike originality and rarity, and who will pay not a penny more than just normal market price.  Not looking to rip off nobody.

And, if you can pay me now, you can have 25% off the agreed market value.     .....thats how badly I'm in the money hole....  Shipping will cost a normal inside the US about, I will cover the overseas part of it.  So no worries about that neither.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Marc,
    I'm very sorry to hear of this. I sent an email with my interests. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good to hear from you after so long, but sorry that it's because of these circumstances. Hoping we can help you out. Email sent. Mike


----------



## jkent (Aug 12, 2016)

Marc,
Glad to see your still alive. LOL long time since we have seen or heard from you.
I'm sending an email of interest as well.
GL.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Aug 12, 2016)

I tried to send an email but it keeps telling me it is undeliverable?
Anynoe have a clue what's going on?
Marc, if you could would you send me an email and we will converge from there?
my email is jkent00@hotmail.com
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 12, 2016)

Amazing collection you have there


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 12, 2016)

I think someone here has a want ad up for the murray musclebike....


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey, Marc.
Way to validate the long tail Huffmans.
Everything is for sale except those.

Seriously though, I am sorry to hear about your financial straights.
Your collection is magnificent, and I'm sure a great source of pride.


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow thats gotta be the best collection I've seen


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 12, 2016)

jkent said:


> I tried to send an email but it keeps telling me it is undeliverable?
> Anynoe have a clue what's going on?
> Marc, if you could would you send me an email and we will converge from there?
> my email is jkent00@hotmail.com
> Thanks, JKent



Gotta change out the the mymum to .com


----------



## bikiba (Aug 12, 2016)

I sent you a few requests


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear you need to sell. You have some great bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2016)

babyjesus said:


> Not looking to rip off nobody.
> .




I think that's a double negative Marc,  That would mean that you are meaning to rip off somebody.  You'd better do the right thing here Marc, The bike world is way too small. I don't know what hardships your going though, but unless you're dead or in a coma there's no excuse for blowing off someone who took you at your word that you would send them the bike they paid for, especially when the payment was over 7 phucking thousand dollars!


----------

